# GMT vs Submariner



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello,

I've lost the count of how many pages I read about differences and similarities about the two models. A part from the design is there anyone in this forum that could tell me technical differences between the two watches in terms of mechanism and reliability? All articles I read end up saying that the mechanism is pretty much the same and a potential buyer is lead to buy one or the other simply by the design he/she likes the most, but what about precision and mechanism, what is the best considering this two aspects in the long term?

I don't know how many times I asked this simple question at the shop and instead of receiving a technical answer I've always ended up with a reply based on "preference". Also looking at the technical aspects from Rolex the brand doesn't go against one or other (how they could?) model. It would be useful an opinion by whoever has one or the other model so I can make up my mind.

Is anybody here that had the same issue at the time he was about to buy and choose between them?

Thank you in advance,

Best,

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

If you're referring to the genuine Rolex watches, they both will be highly reliable.

Have you had a look at the Rolex site for technical information?

\\ Sent from my mobile device //


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

There are not that many differences between the two movements, with most parts being interchangeable, and being tried and tested Rolex watches, they're going to be reliable and accurate.

there really isn't that much between the two, it really is just a question of which watch do you want more.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

The GMT function. Do you want it?


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

I own a GMT 16700 Pepsi a 1991 model its a complete set and has risen in value from the day I bought it two years ago my son recently bought a Submariner 1992 year model a birth year watch. I have owned other Rolex but will never let go of my GMT my son has owned a few Rolex but has always gravitated back to Submariners though he does have a soft spot for the Sea Dweller. As previously stated its all about personal choice there is one way around it buy a GMT there are different bezels you can buy if you fancy a change either way both are a good investment.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Both highly reliable watches, my personal preference is the GMT. The usual 3135 movement beats away in them, if your referring to the very very latest then that is slightly different.....but still excellent.

If you want even greater timekeeping then the Omega Co-axial will always beat the Rolex, due to the instant impulse it gives the balance, rather than the sliding jewel movement of the lever escapement in the Rolex. An Omega watch movement still holds the highest score at the Kew observatory tests.

If your torn between the two, buy one..........then start saving for the other!! Simples!! 

I nearly bought a GMT about 6 years ago at George Pragnells............ i was looking at an IWC pilots watch at the time, but not convinced on it........the Rolex GMT was drawing me away as it was £500 cheaper and looked better........ instead of the salesman getting it out of the display case and say try it on he just said yes its a lovely watch, i ended up disillionsioned and walking out the shop empty handed.........


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Guest davidbspalding said:


> If you're referring to the genuine Rolex watches, they both will be highly reliable.
> 
> Have you had a look at the Rolex site for technical information?
> 
> \\ Sent from my mobile device //


 Yes, of course I did but Rolex doesn't say that one is less reliable than the other. How would they? What I read so far doesn't give me a big picture that can help me to channel my choice definitely for one or the other...


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Barry Mclean said:


> I own a GMT 16700 Pepsi a 1991 model its a complete set and has risen in value from the day I bought it two years ago my son recently bought a Submariner 1992 year model a birth year watch. I have owned other Rolex but will never let go of my GMT my son has owned a few Rolex but has always gravitated back to Submariners though he does have a soft spot for the Sea Dweller. As previously stated its all about personal choice there is one way around it buy a GMT there are different bezels you can buy if you fancy a change either way both are a good investment.


 Well, the thing about the increase in value can be a factor to consider...Thanks Barry


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

They are both Rolex. They are both very very reliable. There is a reason they cost a lot of money.

If reliability is the deciding factor on two incredibly similar watches, this sounds to me like you can't afford it. If you can, then just buy what you like. They are Rolex watches, reliability is a rather significant reason Rolex is Rolex.


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Both highly reliable watches, my personal preference is the GMT. The usual 3135 movement beats away in them, if your referring to the very very latest then that is slightly different.....but still excellent.
> 
> If you want even greater timekeeping then the Omega Co-axial will always beat the Rolex, due to the instant impulse it gives the balance, rather than the sliding jewel movement of the lever escapement in the Rolex. An Omega watch movement still holds the highest score at the Kew observatory tests.
> 
> ...


 Well, this is a very good one... I don't really have a prejudice about Omega but I would buy either a GMT or Submariner. The solution about buying one and save for the second is a good one ah ah ah ah  By the way, you are the second one in my post recommending me to go for a GMT...


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

hughlle said:


> They are both Rolex. They are both very very reliable. There is a reason they cost a lot of money.
> 
> If reliability is the deciding factor on two incredibly similar watches, this sounds to me like you can't afford it. If you can, then just buy what you like. They are Rolex watches, reliability is a rather significant reason Rolex is Rolex.


 Well, it's not about affordability since I will go for one or the other and I will buy one. But as both cost both a lot of money, of course I value all possible opinions. For example: barry mclean in his post talked about investment and value keeping in long term, harryblakes7 compared it Omega Co Axial and everybody confirmed it's just a personal choice and appearance - you included. Of course before spending a lot of money I would ask for opinions but saying Rolex is a Rolex I will have the same doubts like going out from a Rolex shop after talking with a customer attendant contending that Rolex is the best brand and I should buy for that. Anyway, thank you for your comment...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

icheletee said:


> Well, it's not about affordability since I will go for one or the other and I will buy one. But as both cost both a lot of money, of course I value all possible opinions. For example: barry mclean in his post talked about investment and value keeping in long term, harryblakes7 compared it Omega Co Axial and everybody confirmed it's just a personal choice and appearance - you included. Of course before spending a lot of money I would ask for opinions but saying Rolex is a Rolex I will have the same doubts like going out from a Rolex shop after talking with a customer attendant contending that Rolex is the best brand and I should buy for that. Anyway, thank you for your comment...


 My point has always been that they are both fairly similar highly regarded Rolex watches. You asked about reliability, these watches are both reliable. My post was about your thread title, GMT vs Submariner. I can talk about Omega if you like, but I felt it irrelevant


----------



## Ar.parask (Mar 13, 2017)

Get the gmt it is slightly thinner and a true beauty to look at! It has the gmt function and if you go vintage you can get different bezels to fit! It is like having a bunch of watches in one.
Here is mine dressed in different clothes!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wait, we're talking about buying a new model? Why is this thread in the *Vintage Watches* section, for discussion of watches made prior to 1980? 

OP, I still don't understand your question. The Submariner and the GMT-Master are rather different looking watches. Do you not care a whit what they look like? How they wear on your wrist? Have you tried them on? You just want to know about the movements inside?

Are both legitimately within your financial reach, e.g. Going down to an AD this weekend and buying/ordering one?

OR ... are you trying to buy a vintage pre-owned and want to know about the movements? I think you'd have to identify a year and Rolex reference you're targeting to get some forum members' insight into them. E.g. 5512, 5513, versus 1675 or 16750.... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the reason you haven't gotten a definitive "technical answer " is because there isn't one. Not really it's like asking what's better, green or red apples. Both are lovely to look at and the insides are just as good as each other albeit in slightly different ways.


----------

